# Was anyone scared or hesitant to hold their hedgie?



## AnnabellasMomma (Oct 30, 2012)

Some times im okay with holding her but she is sassy cuz of quilling right now so i am depending on the fleece blanket. Does anyone have any tricks or stories?


----------



## direwolf (Oct 11, 2012)

I was a lot at first. Sometimes I still am, but more so hesitant than scared, especially when I first wake her up and she's a hissy diva. One thing that I almost always do is hold a mealworm near her when she is hissy or in a ball. She gets curious and unrolls, then starts to waddle towards my hand. I usually will pull back, making her walk a few steps before letting her have the mealworm then I carefully scoop her up while she is chewing. After that she is fine and begging for more mealies!


----------



## AnnabellasMomma (Oct 30, 2012)

Thats a really good idea i think i will try it! And yeah i learned the very hard way that if i wake her up she will make sure i pay the price


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Its intimidating the first few times of holding a hedgehog. Eventually though your hands get used to the feel of quills and its nothing anymore


----------



## BubblesTheHedgehog (Oct 26, 2012)

I can relate as I have only had Lola for one day and I am feeling hesistant to pick her up. I don't like making her upset, but I know she needs to be socialized. She was so outgoing at the breeders house so I am just hoping she will open up to me.


----------



## AnnabellasMomma (Oct 30, 2012)

I am onday 4 now and still a lil hesitant  I know what you mean by not wanting to upset her! I know Annabelle needs her feet cleaned tonight but i also know it will upset her because i have tried a few times now. BUT earlier today i had a friend over who wanted to see her so she was moving around i lifted up the blankets she was a little hissy and got into the ball. I just grabbed her blanket and wrapped her in it and the ball slowly left! She was still gaurded but she left me hold her in the blanket and she was just sniffing around. May seem silly but it was a bonding moment i think If you have any questions im here to talk! I am a new hedgie owner too


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Anything that upsets them is better for them in the long run. If you walk on eggshells around them for fear of upsetting them or stressing them out, they'll never get used to regular day-to-day interaction and care like baths, nail clipping, and just plain being handled. "Manhandling" of a sort goes a long way toward properly socializing them. My best advice is to just get over it.


----------



## AnnabellasMomma (Oct 30, 2012)

I had to choice but to grt over it  as soon as he needed antibiotics ididnt care if he hates me because i know he needs to get better. With that said i do still use a blanket and when i need a better hold i will use a glove. Only with the meds though.


----------

